# Energiemessgerät im Einspeisefeld gesucht



## o.s.t. (16 November 2010)

hallo werte Forumsbesucher,

Ein Kunde von uns wünscht in jedem Einspeisefeld je 1 Spannungsanzeige mit Phasenumschalter (L1-L2/L1-L3/L2-L3) und 1 Stromanzeige (über Stromwandler)

Bisher haben wir das konventionell ausgeführt mittels Analogzeigerinstumente.

Nun habe ich mir gedacht, vielleicht gibt es günstige All-in-one Digitaleinbauinstrumente in Stile vom >>KLICK<< müssen wirklich nur Strom/Spannung anzeigen, cos phi - min/max Speicher - Busanschl. sind nicht notwendig. Soll halt einfach günstig sein. Die Analoginstrumente einbauen, Umschalter verdrahten usw. kostet ja auch Geld....

Also, wenn jemand ein günstiges Digi-Einbauinstrument (3-ph) weiss, bitte her mit der Info

thanx + gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## mst (16 November 2010)

Also ich hab Janitza das UMG96S schon eingesetzt - das ist schon recht gut auch im Kostenpunkt, das UMG96L aus deinem Link hat keinen PB Anschluss, sollte somit noch Günstiger sein.

Von Siemens kann ich auch das Sentron PAC3200 empfehlen - ist vom Kostenfaktor her auch gut.


----------



## TimoK (17 November 2010)

Hallo,

wir haben bislang Module von KBR eingesetzt, werden aber vermutlich auch auf die Sentron von Siemens umsteigen (PAC4200).

Die kleineren Geräte von Siemens sind auch recht preisgünstig, kannst du dir ja mal anschauen. Ich glaube, das PAC3100 fängt bei ca. 180€ an.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Woldo (17 November 2010)

Eins der preiswertesten: Socomec Multis L72, EK unter 100 Euro.

Gruß Woldo


----------



## winnman (17 November 2010)

*Messgeräte*

Hallo Leute,

ich komm aus Bereichen zwischen Betriebsführung und Bau von Anlagen.

Aus meiner Sicht gibt es 2 Kriterien:

Bereiche in denen der Betriebsführer durchden "1. Blick" den Anlagenzustand erkennen soll, da sind Analogistrumente (oder Elektronische die den Eindruck von Analoginstrumenten schaffen) die 1. Wahl. Warum: der Mensch der regelmäßig durch die Anlagen läuft speichert sich die Winkelanzeigen der "Analog Instrumente" und erkennt auf den 1. Blick wenn Anzeigen grob aus dem gewohnten Winkel liegen.

Bereiche in denen die Zeit für die Analyse der Messwerte keine Rolle spielen, es jedoch auf die Erfassung "genauer" Messwerte möglichst ohne Ablesefehler ankommt.

Aus meiner Sicht optimal ist die Kombination von Analogen Instrumenten für die schnelle Zustandsanalyse und den Einbau von entsprechenden digitalen Anzeigegeräten, wer schnell durch die Anlage läuft und Fehler Sucht, nutzt die Analogen Geräte, für die Analyse der detaillierten Anlagenfaktoren stehen dann die entsprechenden Ablesefehler unempfindlichen (oder bereits über entsprechenden Bussystemen auf Archive) geführten Daten zur Verfügung. Zwar Teurer, aber das non plus Ultra.


----------

